# Grapes and Raisins can kill your dog



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup I read this too myself.. But for as good as this forum is, I find it really disappointing that there is no STICKY THREAD say in the nutrition or puppy forums with a full listing of what things are toxic to goldens.. maybe some day they will get around to it, and hopefully no dogs will get sick or die before that because someone didn't know that something was toxic.. like you didn't about grapes...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is why I don't keep grapes or raisins in my house. (As far as you know


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't know about this until a couple of years ago. We would sometimes give my little guys 2 or 3 grapes when we ate them. Thank God nothing happened.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

We used to give grapes to our dogs too before this started being talked about. :doh: The hole in the top made for a good pill pocket. Amazing how many things we can do with good intentions that can turn out to be bad.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Growing up, we gave our Westie grapes all the time  We'd "bowl" with her and roll them across the floor. She died of Kidney failure at age 10. We don't know if the grapes were the cause, but I'm sure it didn't help!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to give my 2 small mixed breed dogs raisins as treats all the time. Patches died of cancer, and Sam died of kidney-related problems. At that point, 20 years ago, I had never heard of the dangers of grapes and raisins.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Amber. This post is a good reminder for everyone. I never knew about the grapes/raisins being toxic thing until a few years ago. I was really surprised I had never heard about it before from vets or whoever because I've owned dogs all my life. I had always heard and known about chocolate so I think it's wierd alot of people don't know grapes and raisins can be toxic too.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

timm said:


> Yup I read this too myself.. But for as good as this forum is, I find it really disappointing that there is no STICKY THREAD say in the nutrition or puppy forums with a full listing of what things are toxic to goldens.. maybe some day they will get around to it, and hopefully no dogs will get sick or die before that because someone didn't know that something was toxic.. like you didn't about grapes...


that would be a really good idea! After getting Bailey I looked up what was bad for him, but I still keep coming across things that are bad. Having a reference list handy would be great.

I remember when we were kids my cousins and I gave our grandparents dog a bit of anything we were eating! Ice cream, biscuits, chips...and shes still alive, amazingly!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

timm said:


> Yup I read this too myself.. But for as good as this forum is, I find it really disappointing that there is no STICKY THREAD say in the nutrition or puppy forums with a full listing of what things are toxic to goldens.. maybe some day they will get around to it, and hopefully no dogs will get sick or die before that because someone didn't know that something was toxic.. like you didn't about grapes...


 There was a thread about 6 months or so ago about this with a link to a website listing all toxic foods for dogs. I will see if I can find it!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

pjd001 said:


> There was a thread about 6 months or so ago about this with a link to a website listing all toxic foods for dogs. I will see if I can find it!


here it is......


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=16765&highlight=mushrooms


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

pjd001 said:


> here it is......
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=16765&highlight=mushrooms


Thanks for finding that!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

lamiaa said:


> I didn't know about this also. But this morning I found this important post talking about *grapes toxicity* : Can Dogs Eat Grapes | Golden-Retriever-Dog
> They explain that ingestion of grapes can result in kidney failure and even death!!!


Wow you are bumping a 7+ year old thread haha. It's still good information, but these threads are way old now


----------

